# Katsuki Vom Quellwasser (Pride)



## fionapup (Mar 22, 2018)

I thought I'd make an ongoing thread about my first working dog puppy named Pride, born October 1st 2017 from Quellwasser's K litter. I got her at 8 weeks old. We're training mainly in IPO currently, and plan on doing agility (when she's allowed to sign up for some classes), dock diving, nose work, AKC obedience, and much more when she's older. I'm super super excited to see where the dog training life takes us, after wanting a proper sport dog for so many years!

Extremely social, stable, and very resilient little girl! Amazing calm grip and a complete natural. All I really have to do is keep learning and absorbing information and sticking myself into the sport as much as possible. I'm 100% thankful and honored Christina trusted me with this puppy. They're definitely one of the best breeders in the country with amazing breeder support.

These photos are from a little under 5 months old:

































4 months old:

















3 months old:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful pup-have fun


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Such a cutie!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

What a gorgeous youngster. Have fun!


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

what a joyous time in your life and I marvel at all the things you are going to do together,
so please be sure to update this thread many times with lots of pictures. Best wishes to
sweet Pride


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

I really enjoy following your guys journey on Instagram. Can't wait to see what you two accomplish together. Pride seems like SUCH a good girl <3 
I saw on instagram that she came down with a stomach ? bug, hope she's doing better now!


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Beautiful! Have a ton of fun with her!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

What a BEAUTIFUL head that pup has!

Happy training!


----------



## fionapup (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks guys! 



Kibs said:


> I really enjoy following your guys journey on Instagram. Can't wait to see what you two accomplish together. Pride seems like SUCH a good girl <3
> I saw on instagram that she came down with a stomach ? bug, hope she's doing better now!


Thanks! Hi from instagram! 
Yeah, she still is taking prebiotics and not eating kibble, and hasn't had a solid poop... Actually hasn't pooped at all for a few days, so we're still waiting around. I feel all antsy like I haven't trained her in forever and owe her something, even though it's just been a week LOL.


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

fionapup said:


> Thanks! Hi from instagram!
> Yeah, she still is taking prebiotics and not eating kibble, and hasn't had a solid poop... Actually hasn't pooped at all for a few days, so we're still waiting around. I feel all antsy like I haven't trained her in forever and owe her something, even though it's just been a week LOL.


I hope she will be better soon! Fingers crossed  A week off or so might just give both of you a chance to reboot


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

Wow she is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## fionapup (Mar 22, 2018)

Here's some random training pics (that I posted on her instagram already) from the past few weeks! I always forget to record videos or have someone else take pics of us doing obedience, since she's having a loony phase right now where if any of her "friends" she's met before (like a trainer she boarded with and then fell in love with LOL) is nearby watching us, she loses it wanting to meet them. Despite her being totally fine training at parks with complete strangers around. She just is obsessed with her friends. The trainer with us too when we go to track, so... oh puppy lol

We do some long downs! 









Impulse control games! She waits in her crate for me to say "free!" before coming out every time.  I can say a string of different other words and sentences, until she hears the word "free", and she will fly out like an airplane haha!









Tracking! There's a dog sport/training park an hour away from me that is amazing. Probably hundreds of acres JUST for working dogs to train on, and random dogs and people aren't allowed in. She's doing 50ish step tracks with food in every step to teach her the rhythm and back-forth behavior.









And with a chew. A buff little puppy!

















Honestly, she has been the best GSD puppy I could ever imagine. It has been VERY smooth going compared to my last dog, an australian shepherd who had fear and aggression issues from 4 months and up. I'm so blessed to finally have such a stable, driven, happy puppy to work with, versatile in the house or outdoors, and so easily managed overall. And according to two helpers we've done a little work with, perfectly cut out for protection in IPO and a complete natural. Awesome genetics and fit so smoothly into my lifestyle and personality. Rambles forever LOL. Another small thing, but she was basically housebroken the night she came home at 8 weeks old. She's had a few random accidents over time, but with housebreaking being the bane of my existence, it's been real swell.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks like she's a lot of fun. Must be great to have a park to go to that's just for training working dogs.


----------



## fionapup (Mar 22, 2018)

wolfebergk9 said:


> Looks like she's a lot of fun. Must be great to have a park to go to that's just for training working dogs.


Yeah, it's awesome! It's $15 a day, but still worth it in my area. Especially for advanced dogs with super long tracks.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

fionapup said:


> Yeah, it's awesome! It's $15 a day, but still worth it in my area. Especially for advanced dogs with super long tracks.


That's a pretty good price. I wish I had one of those kind of parks where I live.


----------



## fionapup (Mar 22, 2018)

exactly 6 months old today!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

She's gorgeous! Best of luck with her!!


----------



## fionapup (Mar 22, 2018)

7 months old! 
Whenever we go to the vet, the vet and vet assistants/techs always seem to be overwhelmed by her general intensity with meeting people LOL. Rolls my eyes at the lame dog. She's so social and loves saying hi to people so much, I mostly feel like I have a field lab in a GSD body! Secretly hoping she becomes more socially aloof later, but probably not! 

Officially weighed in at 51.8 lbs today! She was a bit skinny after I came back from a 10 day trip, so I think she could do with being 54-55 lbs instead.

Not the best indoor flash pics, but oh well! I just really want to snap pics of her whenever I happen to haha





































After a short training session and then coming back from the vet's... She says "I don't want to go outside anymore, I just want to rest in my crate." LOL










Her nails are long... I'm taking her out to get them trimmed tomorrow. I even bought nail clippers, but she resolutely won't let me clip them. I need to stay at the groomer's and observe exactly how they do it this time!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Dude she is freaking lovely! 

I like my vet and assistants. They do get impatient with behavior but once they get to know you and witness it they give you time to get your dog where they need to be and they back off. I had them try to take the leash that was funny. He was young then and I'm a noob at 14 months we are getting to the point of transferring skills slowly. 
I think another couple months I will transfer the leash to my kids.


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

Wow...very pretty girl.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

She is gorgeous! She may still become aloof to strangers given a little time. Hans loved everyone and wanted to run to them to be adored for a very long time after I adopted him. He had been in a kennel for many months w/o a lot of social interaction so I figure he might have been lagging behind in several things.
Now, if he doesn't know the person approaching us, he stays sitting next to me and quietly watches them, which is what I prefer.


----------



## fionapup (Mar 22, 2018)

Apex1 said:


> Dude she is freaking lovely!
> 
> I like my vet and assistants. They do get impatient with behavior but once they get to know you and witness it they give you time to get your dog where they need to be and they back off. I had them try to take the leash that was funny. He was young then and I'm a noob at 14 months we are getting to the point of transferring skills slowly.
> I think another couple months I will transfer the leash to my kids.


Aw nice! The vet people here aren't impatient really, they're pretty nice about it, just overwhelmed by her energy. They also took the leash, but thankfully the slipper floor just makes Pride scramble and it's easier to hold LOL. Is your dog 14 months now?



MyHans-someBoy said:


> She is gorgeous! She may still become aloof to strangers given a little time. Hans loved everyone and wanted to run to them to be adored for a very long time after I adopted him. He had been in a kennel for many months w/o a lot of social interaction so I figure he might have been lagging behind in several things.
> Now, if he doesn't know the person approaching us, he stays sitting next to me and quietly watches them, which is what I prefer.


I hope so haha! That's cute, he was probably just lacking a family and a bond! And now he's like "I have my fam, everyone else is meh".


----------



## fionapup (Mar 22, 2018)

I got back from watching AWDF Nationals! All the dogs were so impressive, mistakes or not. Also met Pride's breeder for the first time, which was cool! I didn't know she would be there.

Me and Pride road tripped back home from Sacramento and stopped by Carmel's beach park. Turns out it's considered a dog beach, but a really pleasant one! Not many dogs, and all the dogs were polite and followed their owners. One shiba inu looking dog came up to us nicely, after approval, and played with Pride. Pride's playstyle is nice, and she lays down for smaller dogs, but her high energy still overwhelmed the shiba dog a bit. 

Pride is surprisingly very patient and social with dogs of all sizes. Just another plus with this perfect puppy! 

And she had a blast in the sand by herself too LOL


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Incredible color! She is truly stunning!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful! She looks like she is loving the sand under her paws!!!!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Great shots! She is beautiful


----------



## fionapup (Mar 22, 2018)

Monthly update: the pup's got snazzy now! 
This is a 2.5 inch collar from Bestia Collars. It honestly doesn't look overly thick or jarring on her, for being 2.5 inches! I'm surprised, because I thought she would need to grow into it. Her neck size is about 17"-17.5" right now including the fur thickness, and there's only one more hole to upsize left. I hope it fits her forever LOL.


----------



## fionapup (Mar 22, 2018)

Thought it's worth posting here too that I brought Pride in for her OFA hip prelims a few days ago at almost 9 months old and they turned out awesome!! Hopefully will be rated Excellent!


----------

